# The things your furbabies put you through!



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Was sitting by the pc last night typing away happily and bam, I hit the floor with a thud. Why, because one of my cats, not happy with the four or five catbeds, or the beanbag, or the washing basket or the sofa, or the chair, or my bed, had chosen to sit on my computer chair, leaving me with just enough space to fit an eighth of one butt cheek on it.

Then I think ok time to have a bath. In I jumped, plunge my whole self under the water and come up to find a wet tail whips me in the face.........hmmm another cat! Almost killed myself trying to step over said cat who is now glued to the side of the bath and is not moving, leaving me with the choice of wet & cold tiled floor or doing the splits to reach my slipper!

So off I go to bed. Get myself nice and comfy, just in time for the arrival of the dog, who decides where my legs are positioned is the perfect spot for her to sleep. I shuffle my legs round to accomodate her and in comes bath cat, complete with wet tail and decides to lay on my pillow.

By this time Im getting a little bit irritable, so close my eyes and start trying to relax AND THATS WHEN IT STARTS!!! dur dunk, dur dunk, squeak, dur dunk, dur dunk, squeak, dur dunk, dur dunk, squeak. I can tell you now, how that bloody hamster is still alive today is a miracle.  Anyway after rooting round the house for half an hour I finally find some earplugs and drift off to sleep, that is until one plug falls out, leaving my ear extremely sensitive to the now pacing dog, who didnt want to go for a pee, before I went to bed!

Soooo what  do your little angels put you through?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh weebs how can anyone top that!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL !!!

Slightly off topic, but thought I'd share that my old fur baby cat was called Weeble !!

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Oh weebs how can anyone top that!


Hmmmmmm am sure if I think hard enough.......I can!!!!



Nix76 said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> Slightly off topic, but thought I'd share that my old fur baby cat was called Weeble !!
> 
> x


Are you insinuating Im an old hairy mog!?  I bet he/she was a norti puss cat then.  It comes with the name I think!

Cant believe Im the only one with problem furchildren!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Weeble, your dog sounds just like mine


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm how long have we got about the devil puppy monty?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry Weeble but that takes some beating...that was one heck of an evening for you!

Our Hamsters.....as soon as lights off and quiet house..off they both went-each on their wheels. And one of them had the squeakiest wheel ever!!! Should have hooked them up to generate some electricity for us!!!  

Carla


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Suzie said:


> ummm how long have we got about the devil puppy monty?


Nothing that cute could possibly be norti Suzie, unless its trying to copy its mistress eh eh 

Carla dont think I havent thought about rigging the little bugger up to some form of electrical device (mind you was that with the electric running into the ratster or to generate power.....now let me think )

Today has been a fairly good day as far as my lot have been. Only bad thing so far is the dog taking her toy stuffed cow out with her when she went after a rabbit. I followed to retrieve the cow and got caught by the farmer, while rooting through his wheat field. He shouted 'hi' to me and my reply was 'Just looking for her cow'. His face was a picture of sheer panic (he knows we keep cattle).

In two days time my incubator (in the kitchen) full of eggs, should start hatching. That should be fairly lively for a while!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Weeble   sorry to laugh but that was so funny, what an evening.
I used to have a collie cross called Trio, his head was brown his body white and he had three black spots on his back hence the name, well not sure if he thought he was being good or not but he would jump up and pull my cothes (only my clothes) off of the washing line trample them around the garden then drop then at the back door if the door was open he would drop them by the washing machine. He would also, when out for a walk always find the stinkiest  pooh to roll in then come runnig up to me and try rubbing himself all over me.

I too had a nosiy by night hamster, he would shove all his sawdust out of the cage so every morning there would be a pile of it on his cupboard and on the floor.

Kay


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Kay my little angel has a thing for socks. If she finds them they have to be brought into the lounge and showed off. One day when I had sorted the dirty washing out, she picked up a sock and carried it into the lounge, but unfortunately she had managed to grab a pair of my roughest 'af' knickers at the same time. Wouldnt have mattered if OH's dad had not been sat there at the time. 

As for rolling in something nasty, well thats an everyday thing for her  down on the farm and boy does she stink. She usually gets dunked in a cattle trough!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

weeble said:


> Kay my little angel has a thing for socks. If she finds them they have to be brought into the lounge and showed off. One day when I had sorted the dirty washing out, she picked up a sock and carried it into the lounge, but unfortunately she had managed to grab a pair of my roughest 'af' knickers at the same time. Wouldnt have mattered if OH's dad had not been sat there at the time.


  
Weeble i'm so sorry hun but thats the best laugh i've had all day..............how embarrassing.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

These are such funny stories   

Teddy costs us £50 on average of every 3 months to get an anti-sickness jab at the vets due to eating things he finds on the pavement as we walk along which includes a mouldy crumpet as an example!  We took him to Ambleside about 6 months ago and it was a sunny sunday and he saw a group of people eating a picnic walked over calm as you like and stole a sandwich!   Teddy's such a good boy unless it involves food and then his view is what's your is his and what's his is his own!   Our old cat Oscar had lived here with DH for 8 years before I met him and he always had a bit of a look of disdain about him when I was around but about 6 months after we got married DH had to work away for a week and for the whole week i had to sit on the floor because he insisted on sitting on whichever settee I wanted and then had to feed him every hour or he hissed and spit at me!    Bless him he died last year and it was such a sad day because although I was a victim of feline bullying    he was such a character he filled this house with his attitude!   

Keep the stories coming folks they're great! 

And as for Monty devil dog well........... 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Our family dog when I was growing up was a black lab crossed with a spaniel, he was called Max. He was such a lovely dog. When it was Summer, we would all go down to the park late at night (me, mum, dad, sis, bro and our friends), when it was dark and would play hide and seek. This was many years ago when it was safe to do this and we lived on a little estate surrounded by farms and woods. Max would play hide and seek too, he wasn't too good at hiding, and would get caught easily. The thing is, once he was caught, he thought it was his job to find everyone else     We would also walk him around the field, my dad would give us to the count to 10 to run, he would then send Max after us. He would come up behind us, nudge our knee and we would end up sprawled on the floor, with Max after the next child     He also wouldn't think twice about mugging someone for a biscuit    One day, my sisters friend brought her little brother round (he was about 2 years old). He was sat in his pushchair eating a biscuit, he wasn't wearing any shoes or shocks as it was really hot. Max walked up to the little boy and licked his feet, the little boy laughed and loved his biscuit from his mouth at which point, Max gently took it from him and ate it


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Weebs - Daisy does the period pants thing as well.   of course, only when we have visitors.

Yesterday I settled down for a nap before my nightshift only to have Daisy jump on my head and manage to get a claw down my ear. OUCH! She looked so confused when I told her off.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I am happy to report that today has been a incident free day.  

Woke this morning though, to find a carving knife jammed through the bars of hammys cage and into his wheel..............Wonder what was going through OH's head just before he put it there.

Cath - Ouch!!!

Tina - My one used to sit by my nephew and wait for stuff to drop out of his mouth. Actually, she came in quite handy for cleaning up!

Amanda - Avoid cats with attitude!!!! Did no one ever tell you this. I knew one once that used to make me shiver just by looking at me. I know what I wanted to do to it.  


Lilly is the most disgusting dog ever when shes up the yard. It doesnt matter what she finds....she eats it.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy is just the same with a particular fancy for cat poo! ewwwwwwwww!!!

We have just organised a camping trip with some friends and Teddy's coming too!  I cannot imagine the chaos we are going to cause on that campsite!   He will think he's in heaven when he sees all those bbq's going on everywhere!   Today he's looking v miserable  as its raining and so he's stuck indoors!

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

eeeeuuuuuuuuuuwwww thats gross. Trio would eat cow pooh but it was the way he ate it that got me. He would get a mouthful and toss his head up to  chuck it up in the air then catch.........makes me crnge just thinking about it.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

My old girl, who's passed away now, had a thing for cat litter.  She would clear the whole tray then spend all day being sick, drinking water then being sick again.  It resembled the film the Exorcist!!

She ate that much one day that it was coming out of everywhere.  Boy did we panic.  I rung everywhere and finally found out that it wasn't toxic.  She was banned from going up stairs after that  

When they were all young we put out xmas tree up then went to bed.  We heard a ruckus and dh got up.  He went downstairs to find a trashed tree and Mitzie with a red bow behind her ear.  (They were all lying down as though it was them).  When he opened the other boxers mouth she had a red bow in it.  Lay there looking like little miss inocent    

I could go on all day cos boxer's are the daftest breed I have ever known!!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive actually just laughed out loud at these!!!!! sooo funny.

well my little furbaby (cat) is becoming a right little monkey! all he does is winge, winge if we are sat on the wrong sofa (ie, the wrong sofa is always the sofa we are sat on), you move he winges, comes to bed sleeps on DH pillow, winges when he moves, breaths actually!!!!! he has this childish winge, its so funny!

and he used to play tag with us when he was a kitten to, he used to bug and bug us to play tag. so  he would run off, and hide upstairs somewhere and you go to find him, tag him and run off downstairs to hide he would come and find you, but as you can imagine a cat is far much faster than a lowly human, so after a while he worked out that to play this game properly he would have to wait a while for the lowely human to actually get down stairs and hide before he came to tag you, and he did proper tag you, with his paw.....then run off....and usually hide in the same place that he has just hid in .


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

My dh and I went away to a wedding last friday and left our doggie with friends.When I picked her up the next day she was super excited to see me but as soon as we got home she completely ignored me for about 3 hours!!!I find it so funny when she does this,her way of saying"don't leave me again"!!The evil looks she was throwing me were hilarious!!!I knew everything was ok again when she came and sat on my lap


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ditto! my cat does that to! makes his point in saying - you left me how could you - this could go on for days!!!! he is a stuborn cat.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitten reading about your cat playing tag made me laugh out loud, first laugh i've had for days.

Ladies would it be wrong if i stole a cat or two There are two i don't know what sex they are, but are obviously not being looked after. I could feel the ribs on one and the fluffy one seems to have pain when you stroke down his/her back. The fluffy one is very very fluffy and silver in colour with a sort  squashed up flat looking face (like the naughty white cat in 'cats and dogs') it too felt boney even through all its masess of knotted fur and the other one is just a normal mish mash of colours short furred moggie. I dont know where they reside otherwise i'd just call the RSPCA, we pass them on the way to nursery and they are usually in the same place, would they collect them off the street? They're not even mine and i'm worried about them so it's not just what do your furbabies put you through but what do other peoples furbabies put you through too.
Kay


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kay - We show and breed persians and if the cat is of persian descent with long hair and its badly matted it will be in pain as the matts will be pulling on the poor cats fur. I say cat knap them 

Here are a litter of my kittens, I took this last night but no cat knapping for them


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG Saila they are purrrrfect    Absolutley beautiful!

Oh I could tell a few but the one that tickles me isnt really about the dog - my old dog who is now in doggy heaven had my friend mind him overnight whilst we were away (he was old and a bit ill and couldnt go far on walks or anything).

Anyway she went out in the afternoon and got back about 8.30pm and couldnt believe how clever barney was as he had got a bit bored and turned the radio on for a  bit of company.  She had told everyone about this clever dog who knew how to do this (and i mean everyone!!)  She wasnt sure if he had done it with his paws or with his nose (for those who are old enough think mary mungo and midge at the lift  )

To this day I havent had the heart to tell her id set it on the timer to make it seem like we were in  

We also had a dog who was barred from the post office    She seemed to escape and head straight to it - they eventually moved the chew bars and treats up a shelf so she couldnt get them  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww Saila they are gorgeous. The fluffy one definitely has the same flat face as your kittens. I will try and have another closer look at him/her when i take D nursery on Wednesday and if i think necessary i'll contact the RSPCA to see what they say.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

fuzzier - i have the same problem, we have had a cat (well its next door neighbours cat, they kicked it out when they got a dog  ) and i have made it a kennel and feed it twice a day, and she is all matted with her fur, many a times i have had to cut it off as it causes her pain. they neighbours dont care about her, it makes me cry. (there are loads of old posts on here about her and my dilemars with her and how we tried to adopt her etc) - anyway, what im trying to get at is that you can only do what you feel is right. keep an eye on them and see how they go.

oh, and you know i said that my kitty is always wingeing lately, found out why (bad mummy), i had noticed a bald patch on his bum last friday, noticed on sat that he had a scab, sunday it was a gaping wound!!!!!!!!!!   rushed him to the vets this morning and apparently its a cat bite, which was an abcess which burst, poor kitty.  and he has to go in to have his teeth scaled and polished on thursday, but he needs to go under....my poor kitty had cat flu when he was a baby and his lungs are poorly....so im really really worried about him going under. hope he is ok.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I'm afriad my 2 old girls aren't up to much these days - now in their 18th year - spend most of their day asleep
But does make me despair when I put fresh water down for them everyday, but they prefer to drink manky rain water outside!!

Salia - loving the cat pic..awwwwww


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls,

Kitten hope your kitty is ok when he goes to have his teeth done.

I had a good look at the cats today and picked up the mottley coloured short furred one and it felt all bumpy and scabby. The long haired one was a bit whiney but is only matted on the underside. It does look as though somenone has given it a furcut and trimmed its leg fur, which was matted with its belly fur the other day. I will be keeping an eye on them and must remember to get the house numbers tomorrow so i can call the RSPCA to go and have a proper look at them.
Kay


----------

